# Dead bees near air condition outlets



## ccpyue (Sep 18, 2015)

Just start from about five days ago, every morning, I found 2 to 4 dead bees laying near my bedroom air conditioner outlets in the 2nd floor. I have 3 outlets in this bedroom, and the dead bees may found near two of them. I did open up the outlet covers and cannot see anything. I also use vacuum to clean the "not so deep" those outlets, but still see dead bees every morning.

This just happen in my master bedroom, the other three rooms have no so thing.

Anyone have experience that, and how to found out where these dead bees come from? This worry me very much.

(see photo attached)


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 18, 2015)

Look for any voids where they could come in from the attic. Window gap, missing wall plate, ceiling light. You might have a colony up in the attic. Have you checked up there?


----------



## elbo (Sep 18, 2015)

I bet if you are able to find a bee keeper, he would be able to find the source and even remove the bees for you


----------



## ccpyue (Sep 19, 2015)

oldognewtrick said:


> Look for any voids where they could come in from the attic. Window gap, missing wall plate, ceiling light. You might have a colony up in the attic. Have you checked up there?




Yes, I just found outside wall, a gap between bricks, have bees flying in and out. I think their home is inside the brick wall.

How can I get rid of them, or make them move somewhere else in the wild; or just kill them all?


----------



## havasu (Sep 19, 2015)

You should call a local bee keeper to remove the hive. We have folks killed all the time when they mess with a bee hive full of killer bees.


----------



## slownsteady (Sep 19, 2015)

I don't think there are killer bees in Toronto (too far north), but considering the apparent stress on bee populations, A beekeeper is a good idea.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 19, 2015)

slownsteady said:


> I don't think there are killer bees in Toronto (too far north), but considering the apparent stress on bee populations, A beekeeper is a good idea.



My first instinct if they were living in my house would be nuke'm from space, but SNS has the right idea. See if you can find a bee keeper to come relocate them. Their populations are diminishing.


----------



## slownsteady (Sep 19, 2015)

So you have found the place where they can get into the wall from the outside. But how are they getting into the house? That woulld require a gap between the inner walls. It's suspicious that they are found near the ducts


----------



## nealtw (Sep 20, 2015)

Why are they dead?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 20, 2015)

nealtw said:


> Why are they dead?




Because they quit breathing?&#128558;


----------



## nealtw (Sep 20, 2015)

oldognewtrick said:


> Because they quit breathing?&#128558;



Ya, that's a bigger concern than having live bees


----------

